# How many people defintely know ...



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

... you have your CCW? And how many do you think may know you have it, but they have never asked and you aren't tellin'?

*Edit: These are people you personally know, not just the people that processed your paperwork that technically know you have your CCW but wouldn't know you if they saw you. *

I can think of 5 people that definitely know:
My wife
My mother
My mother's husband (he has his CCW as well)
Two friends
People who may know:
My wife's 19 year old cousin who had to be blind not to see me pull a gun out from under my shirt before we entered the range when I took him shooting over Thanksgiving, and assuming he's talked, his mother and father.
My in-laws
2 friends in FL; we stayed with them a few weeks ago, I asked if they wanted me to leave the gun in the car or if could I bring it in. Kinda outed myself, but it's their house and I wanted to make sure they were OK with it (which they were).


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

A few close friends, coworkers and family.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lessee now...there's my wife, the deputy who took my application, the state functionary who typed-up and issued the permit, our daughter, and our neighbor who is a sheriff's-department volunteer (who handled my renewals).
That's five.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife, children grandchildren, sisterinlaw, sister, niece's, nephews, several neighbors, shooting buddies and many at the gun club.

More than 21 without a doubt. :mrgreen:

A number of them also have CCW's. We are a well rounded bunch. None use square bullets.

None of the above fit my definition of Bad Guy or Gal. Those that do fit will find out when they show their colors. :numbchuck:

:smt1099


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had to put down 6 to 10. I'm pretty sure it's more than 5. I would have preferred it to be only a few. I got my permit with my wife, and eventually had to have the talk with her that everyone should not know that we have them. Anyway I think it's just her family that she talked to, so probably no harm done there. Those that I've told include only my wife, my father, the CCW class instructor and the folks at the sheriff's office where I applied.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was just thinking family and few friends. Gun club there's a bunch.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

About 95% of my customers know. It's a requirnment to work at the shop.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

TOF said:


> A number of them also have CCW's. We are a well rounded bunch. None use square bullets.
> 
> :smt1099


I've tried them square ones, they didn't work well.

At least 20 people here, many friends and family also have their permits.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

There are quite a few people that know I took the class and have my permit, but hardly anyone knows that I carry my gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

11-15 i have a lot of good friends. my list does not include any of the DPS that issued my CHL or the instructor or anyone in my class to get application done.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate to have to break it to those believing only 2 or three know you carry but now that you have posted the world knows. :mrgreen:

Stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I voted 6-10 since my family and my wife's family know. Although since I'm a member of two local carry forums, that number could possibly be much higher.
(Tangentially, one of the things I like about MN is the Carry Law. There is no "concealed" requirement.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Interesting to see the chart. Either very few or a lot of people know. Not a lot in the middle.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Without reading what everyone here has said, I just say... it would be on a need to know basis... immediate family. Why advertise?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife and kids (3), my brothers (4), and a couple friends (2). Let's see... I think that's about 9 if I counted right. Oh ya, my boss (1). That makes 10.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My wife and kids (3), my brothers (4), and a couple friends (2). Let's see... I think that's about 9 if I counted right. Oh ya, my boss (1). That makes 10.


That was close, you almost ran out of fingers to count on! :mrgreen:


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Most of the family (_it's big_) & a few close friends, not to mention immediate co-workers (_took the CCW test with three of them). _SO I'm guess'n the # is over 21.:smt1099

need more coffee............


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nobody is not a viable option in the poll. The issuer knows, and likely your local LEO knows.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> Nobody is not a viable option in the poll. The issuer knows, and likely your local LEO knows.


OK, valid point if you live in a town of 20 people. For those of us that are in large metro areas, all we are are names on a piece of paper. Issuer doesn't know us from squat and neither do the local LEO's. So, IMO, it is a valid option.

I'm guessing I now need to edit the original post to say PERSONALLY know.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Reading through this thread and a few other postings, it appears their are a group of us that don't want anyone to know we know what a gun is and the opposite group that doesn't care or perhaps as doI, wish to promote the Gun Sports and CCW among acquaintances that we feel are competent and that we care for.

I certainly do not want all the BG's walking our streets to know I am armed till I need to advise them. I do however want family and friends to know they can have a bunch of fun if so inclined by becoming involved in the shooting sports and by becoming proficient with weapons perhaps provide better protection for their families and self from the various BG's that still breath.

What are some of your opinions in this regard?

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Reading through this thread and a few other postings, it appears their are a group of us that don't want anyone to know we know what a gun is and the opposite group that doesn't care or perhaps as doI, wish to promote the Gun Sports and CCW among acquaintances that we feel are competent and that we care for.
> 
> I certainly do not want all the BG's walking our streets to know I am armed till I need to advise them. I do however want family and friends to know they can have a bunch of fun if so inclined by becoming involved in the shooting sports and by becoming proficient with weapons perhaps provide better protection for their families and self from the various BG's that still breath.
> 
> ...


I don't hide it but I don't bring it up either. Most people that know me well know that I shoot. Of course I can count the number of people that know me well on two hands as I'm pretty guarded (introverted) by nature, which is why my numbers of people that know are low. Most of my* true friends* are guys I went to high school with, so we're talking about people I have known more than half my life. If a friend or relative or acquaintance was to ask me about guns, like a friend of mine from high school did over Christmas or my wife's 19 year old cousin that I took shooting over Thanksgiving, then I start talking. If they want to ask about CCW, then I'm more than happy to share as well. I don't hide the fact that I have my CCW, I just don't give out the info unless asked first.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> That was close, you almost ran out of fingers to count on! :mrgreen:


Duh! I have ten toes too. But darn, I can't see 'em cause of my shoes. Man, you're right Todd. That was close.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to change my answer to 5,879 people. I forgot about the thousands on this forum.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

TOF said:


> Reading through this thread and a few other postings, it appears their are a group of us that don't want anyone to know we know what a gun is and the opposite group that doesn't care or perhaps as doI, wish to promote the Gun Sports and CCW among acquaintances that we feel are competent and that we care for.
> 
> I certainly do not want all the BG's walking our streets to know I am armed till I need to advise them. I do however want family and friends to know they can have a bunch of fun if so inclined by becoming involved in the shooting sports and by becoming proficient with weapons perhaps provide better protection for their families and self from the various BG's that still breath.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you. :smt023 Most people who know me know that I shoot. :draw: I am more than willing to get them involved in the sport and love to help if they are willing. I just don't feel any need to spread around to everyone that I have a CCW. If they ask I would be truthful and open, maybe they would want to get their CCW as well and I don't want to hinder anyone. Other than that, I pretty much have the opinion that most people don't need to know I have it.
Actually since I posted my first response to this poll I have had a couple discussions with a coworker about all things shooting :smt1099 and in the course of the discusson I told him about my CCW. I think he is interested in getting his and has been asking questions about carry situations and legality of things, etc. I am happy to help him get involved and have no porblem with him knowing about my CCW too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with TOF.

My fiance, and her kids know. My Mom and brother, and family know... In fact, anyone who asks knows!

I don't advertise to potential BGs that I carry, but I openly promote handguns for safe, responsible, and law abiding folks. I feel that everyone should HAVE *to own a gun *who is responsible enough legally and mentally to control it.

That, and in the state of Florida, it's easier to get a CCW permit than it is to transport a gun to the range without one...

And if a LEO shows up at my door for ANY reason, I'd PREFER he knew I was armed.

I openly SUGGEST to all of my friends to get into the shooting sports for recreation, and then remind them that a frisbee will never save their life if need be.

JW


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

What..? Carry a gun, me? No..... What are you talking about :anim_lol:


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Had to vote the 21 or more. I am Range Safety Officer at our local range. I teach gun safety, courteousy, personal defense, so I am not the average man on the street w/ a liscense to carry.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Mom, Dad, Wife and People who work with me every day at the Base. 
So I would say around 10 or 12.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Even though I just took the test and have yet to actually receive my permit I put 1-5 because that's about all that will know. :yawinkle:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I post here with my actual name, I can assume just about everyone on the intrawebs knows I carry!

On a personal level, most people in my close family know, though I don't generally reveal it to more distant relatives (aunts, uncles and such). All my colleagues know I carry, obviously. So do most of the guys in my Guard unit, which is filled with CCW holders despite the Army's patrician disdain for privately owned weapons.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Since I post here with my actual name, I can assume just about everyone on the intrawebs knows I carry!


You mean Mike Barham is not just a clever screen name?? :smt017


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

21+ here

Friends, family, friends families... hell, if it gets brought up in conversation with someone Ill tell them I hold a pistol permit. I mean, I dont go announcing it, but Im not shy about the fact I carry.You'd be surprised how many people Ive introduced to shooting this way. Not to mention clearing up any misconceptions they might have about guns/gun control.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

A bunch...


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

I work in law enforcement, so everybody I know, knows that I carry. I don't mind and believe it or not I think this gives me a tactical advantage. I know there is an argument for keeping it a secret. But people don't want to mess with hard targets. They want soft easy targets. That why they don't usually commit armed robbery in a Police Station.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife and kids. My co-workers know I went to the class, but have not put it together, that I carry everyday. I have carried in my office for since Jan.. No one has noticed.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

A lot of people know. I get a lot of questions about firearms and like wise so it gets brought up often.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

People around here.. very tight community where everybody knows everybody's business... know I have guns but few know for sure if I carry.

My boss and certain people I do freelance work for know I do..depending on the job. I figure some people, like my boss, should know rather than find out and get the wrong impression. :smt068

Edit: And.... now my neighbor, of only eight days, whose grandkids were appearantly peaking into my shed while I was cleaning my gun. sure enjoyed her "guns kill" lecture she felt like giving me.:smt078:smt076


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I agree with TOF.
> 
> My fiance, and her kids know. My Mom and brother, and family know... In fact, anyone who asks knows!
> 
> ...


That's funny with the Frisbee thing....lol.... I'm going to have to tell the wife about that one.....

Since I'm still waiting for my permit I cannot answer the question ... but a few people already know I've applied including the 4 who had to be my references and the few who were there when I asked the others, my mother, wife, the officer who did my prints, the clerk at the courthouse, the notary public at my bank who signed my paper work, the woman who took my pictures for the applications for the county, and by now whoever works in the departments that conduct the criminal checks and etc...etc..etc...etc....now I wait 6 months........boy NY really makes you jump through a lot of hoops to buy a pistol.......
..
..which seems silly when you can go to Gander Mountain and walk away with any number of rifles and shotguns in about a hour......


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> 21+ here
> 
> Friends, family, friends families... hell, if it gets brought up in conversation with someone Ill tell them I hold a pistol permit. I mean, I dont go announcing it, but Im not shy about the fact I carry.You'd be surprised how many people Ive introduced to shooting this way. Not to mention clearing up any misconceptions they might have about guns/gun control.


I'm with this guy. Although I don't go around saying "Hi, I'm Greg, and I have a carry permit!" I really don't see a reason to be super secretive about it. A lot of my friends say they feel safer around me because of it.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Just my partner, my business partner, and my sister.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Wife 
The Gunshop owner
My best friend a fellow CCL 
My Dad

My goal is to keep it on a NEED TO KNOW Basis!:smt1099


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Only the ones that need to know.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

Basically my parents, spouse, in-laws, children and close friends. I don't advertise, but if someone asks or the topic comes up in conversation I will admit to it. I am generally a low key person and approach my option to carry concealed in the same manner.


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a ccw instructor, so i guess it stands to reason that a great number of people know that I have a permit...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

At least 16. Those are ones I'm sure know I have a permit. Probably a handful more at work that know I have a CCW permit, doubtful any of them know how often I carry (can't carry at work).

The number that know I carry all the time (where legal) about 8. Those would be close family and a couple friends.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, so along the same lines let me propose this question without starting another thread. 

How many people are happy everyone knows they have their CCW? I mean, i personally wouldn't let everyone except immediate friends know (I have no immediate family close by)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

z3ro06 said:


> Ok, so along the same lines let me propose this question without starting another thread.
> How many people are happy everyone knows they have their CCW? I mean, i personally wouldn't let everyone except immediate friends know (I have no immediate family close by)


The fewer who know, the happier I am.
My wife knows. Our sheriff's deputies know. One nosy cousin knows, but he also knows to keep his mouth shut.
That's about it.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't have an CCW, but I think my FID card is good enough for this thread considering very few people my age have one, especially in MA. I actually only know of two others out of the 1,200 kids in my school, and they are brothers who hunt so...

There are quite a few people who know I have an FID, mostly friends. People knew I went shooting well before I had it. I'd say 15-20 people know, not including family. Most people my age see guns are something very hard to obtain, so me having a permit was a big shocker to some, I even showed it to a few teachers who asked. The problem with a few people knowing is that word gets around and people would ask me to take them to the range.

No one ever gave me lip for it though. I sometimes get the impression from adults that they maybe had the idea I was some weird kind of kid because I had a "gun permit", but no one ever said that aloud except for one person, and I came back pretty hard with a good explanation that shut her up pretty fast.

When I get a CCW I think I'll be telling only a few people. It's one thing when people know you go shooting and have guns, but I wouldn't want anyone other than people I really trust knowing I'm carrying.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The more I think about this question the more I come to the conclusion that I must not really have a problem with anyone knowing I can and usually will have a gun on me at any time. Where I live is a really small town and everyone knows each other here. Unless I'm traveling I don't try too hard to hide it. When it comes down to it carrying concealed does not mean that it HAS to be hidden. In states like mine a CCW along with the open carry laws just makes it easier to carry a weapon while not having to worry if a shirt tail flips open and the but of the gun is shortly exposed. 

I do think it's a good thing while say, in some store to keep things a little more buttoned down just to not have to deal with any tensions from others...Especially those that think my having a gun is just plain wrong. The fact is that even with a permit if someone calls you in saying you have a gun you are the guy with a gun the cops are going to want to talk to.

So I guess it all boils down to where I am to how hard I work to hide my weapon, if at all. And to answer the question?....A lot of people know I carry. But so do most the people in my area.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

have the paper? i would say 1-5

know if i have a gun on me? 0


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a TN HCP and I carry everyday. My wife, my best friend, whoever handled my paperwork and the gunshop owner know I carry. I pocket carry and keep it very discrete. Most people know me as a tolerant and compassionate man (retired Special Ed Teacher) and would probably be mortified to find out that I carry. I am also a retired Marine (30 years) and very aware of the dangers around me. I smile, I talk softly, I am friendly and _I will drop you in a heartbeat if I think you are a real threat to me or my wife_


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

I voted 6 to 10 my immediate family the friend that took me to the CCW class and the guys I work with would add up to about 10 people or right under. 

I'm with yall on that I will not just up and tell someone I have my CCW but if they ask about shooting and/or CCW I will be happy to tell them about it.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't flaunt the fact that I have a CCW permit but I don't hide it either. There must be 21 or more people that know I have it, including the sheriff that issued it. Adding up to 21 people comes very quickly.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> I don't flaunt the fact that I have a CCW permit but I don't hide it either. There must be 21 or more people that know I have it, including the sheriff that issued it. Adding up to 21 people comes very quickly.


I agree 100%..... my family, very close friends, the gun shop that I go to, and some of my instructors all know that I carry. Never had a problem with them knowing to tell you the truth.


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

When and IF, I carry, no one knows.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I don't flaunt the fact that I have a CCW permit but I don't hide it either.


Same here, but, it really doesn't me bother who does or who doesn't know that I CAN legally carry. They generally just don't know WHEN I carry.:smt033


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife, kids, and brother.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Its such a difficult issue because you want to "spread the word" but you also are making yourself a target.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

2, my roommates whom both have CCW's as well. Lets just say it would be a very, very bad idea to break into our house


----------



## slowhare (Dec 7, 2008)

I picked 1-5, but right now, it is only 1...my wife. I just got the permit yesterday(Saturday).

However, a couple of others know that I shoot and have applied for it.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

anyone thats met me thats not visually impaired lol


----------

